# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Bangkok - thành phố du lịch tốt nhất thế giới

## thietht

Thủ đô Bangkok của Thái Lan đứng thứ nhất trong 10 “Thành phố du lịch tốt nhất thế giới năm 2011”, do Tạp chí Travel & Leisure bình chọn.

Thủ đô Bangkok của Thái Lan vừa được bình chọn là “Thành phố du lịch tốt nhất thế giới năm 2011” của Tạp chí Travel & Leisure – một tạp chí du lịch có uy tín và được ưa chuộng nhất của Mỹ.

Bình chọn được tiến hành bằng cách độc giả trả lời các câu hỏi. Kết quả cho thấy, thủ đô Bangkok được gần 91% phiếu bình chọn, tiếp sau là thành phố Florencia được gần 90% và thủ đô Roma của Italy 88%. Đây là lần thứ 3 Bangkok được nhận danh hiệu này. Hai lần trước là các năm 2008 và 2010. Lễ trao giải thưởng được tổ chức tại thành phố Los Angelis của Mỹ giữa tháng 7.



Bangkok đáp ứng đầy đủ các tiêu chí về thành phố du lịch tốt nhất thế
giới.
Tiêu chí bình chọn “Thành phố du lịch tốt nhất thế giới” gồm: địa điểm, phong cảnh đẹp và mát mẻ, văn hóa nghệ thuật, phong tục, ẩm thực, địa điểm mua sắm, người dân thân thiện và đánh giá đồng tiền khi đi du lịch Bangkok.

Theo Phó thị trưởng Bangkok, bà Thana Thipsuwan, khách du lịch đến Bangkok nhiều nhất là Malaysia, Trung Quốc và Nhật Bản. Sắp tới đây, chính quyền thành phố Bangkok sẽ tăng cường thu hút khách du lịch ở các thị trường tiềm năng như Ấn Độ, với các loại hình du lịch như: du lịch tổ chức đám cưới ở Bangkok, du lịch chữa bệnh, du lịch sinh thái, đi xe đạp du lịch quanh thành phố. Ngoài ra, Bangkok cũng đang chuẩn bị sửa sang tuyến đường du lịch đường sông, phục vụ khách du lịch như chợ nổi.

Hằng năm, tạp chí Travel & Leisure tiến hành bình chọn bình chọn 10 thành phố du lịch tốt nhất thế giới. Năm 2011, thủ đô Bangkok của Thái Lan đứng thứ nhất; tiếp sau là các thành phố Florencia và Roma của Italy; New York của Mỹ; thủ đô Istanbul của Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ; Cap Town của Nam Phi; Siem Peap của Campuchia; Sydney của Australia; Basolona của Tây Ban Nha và cuối cùng là Paris - Pháp./.

----------

